# Commercial shots - Restaurant



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Did these on Monday as part of a website/logo/prints and images package I'm doing for them - were shot to tie in the website layout.

Loads more but here's a selection:













































































































cheers

drew


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Based on those photos I'd eat there! Breakfast looks amazing 

Good work!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks man, yeh it was all cooked for the photos so safe to say I ate my fair share  tastes as good as it looks, top notch chef

drew


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

I would've digged in too if I were you, if you dont mind me asking where is this place?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Solva, Pembrokeshire


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice shots Drew.

Two things that would annoy me, photo 2 the bottle top with the writing Quarisa would all have to be at the same angle and photo 3 I think the books look out of place.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Shots look good and the food looks lovely


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Shot 2 & 3 don't do much for me... The one of the room I'd maybe clone out the cables from the tv and the wall socket (_ I probably would'nt have shot the TV in it_) I know the customer is always right and he probably wanted to show they have a TV in the room, but I think that should be included in the description. Other than that the room looks airy and clean!

All the other shots are A++ I especially like the salmon/fry-up/chef shots. Think they will look good on the website!

For commercial shots like this should you not try to avoid including specific brands... for instance if they change their brewery someone might pitch up wanting a lovely pint of Rev James Ale, but they've only got Carling?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome shots and I was just going to say about the tv cables and plug sockets. But the guy above beat me too it


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lovely shots although those beans would be tipped out the ramekin before I could tuck into that breakfast 

I find #2 a little plain compared to the other shots, chefs hands and the plate look overexposed in the b&w shot. I know its difficult lighting as you have the hot lamps from the pass. 

Top drawer:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks all and good shout with the cables, will clone them out!  

would have to disagree with the wine names all the same angle, would make the place look like it's never been used and show to the customer that the owners have OCD 

All of these images were taken in view that they're going on a website as a background image for each page (rooms/chef/bar/wines etc) so that's why some are biased to the right side of the image - with the nav on the left. They all fit really well on the website and the client's over the moon with them, as am I. Really enjoyed shooting them and can't wait to do some more

Thanks!

drew


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great mate










That the trouble with OCD - I want the salt to be flat :lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Nice shots Drew.
> 
> Two things that would annoy me, photo 2 the bottle top with the writing Quarisa would all have to be at the same angle and photo 3 I think the books look out of place.


Bit Wine Snobbery but wouldnt it have looked better have corked bottles instead of screw top?

I know Screw technically can prevent a Corked Wine but for the photo Screw tops just dont cut it.... lol

Btw, i would defo give that place ago, looks great. :argie:


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

that breakie looks soooo nice i am starving :lol:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Master of the art indeed! Never seen a bad photo from you Drew  The clarity as always is superb, now to figure that bit out myself


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

Is that The George, Ship or Cambrian? Down there over Easter. Used to frequent the george MANY years ago when it was a real old Welsh pub. Great place.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks for kind words



ADZphtg said:


> Is that The George, Ship or Cambrian? Down there over Easter. Used to frequent the george MANY years ago when it was a real old Welsh pub. Great place.


Cambrian matey, recently renovated and overhauled - stunning place :thumb:

drew


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

buckas said:


> thanks for kind words
> 
> Cambrian matey, recently renovated and overhauled - stunning place :thumb:
> 
> drew


Wow, Will have to go in for lunch. Hoping for good Easter weather, Have a lot to do down there.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

buckas said:


> thanks for kind words
> 
> Cambrian matey, recently renovated and overhauled - stunning place :thumb:
> 
> drew


Have just had lunch and am now hungry again! Great shots drew, food looks top quality as well so no doubt they'll have a spike in business when these go live!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Concours Car Care said:


> Looks great mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The vinegar is, don't be so fussy


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

What have you done i know feel hungry food looks great just how i like it big helping and no fancy stuff, and great photo's by the way


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

They should be very happy with those Drew, great work!


----------

